# Fin and Feather



## pbr_streetgang (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw one the other day and was wondering could they be considered a microskiff? Does anybody know anything about them? I couldn't find much on them and was just curious. thanks.ted


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

I have seen them before. Nice skiff---I tried to find them myself to see if anyone was selling...I don't think they are in production any longer and they are hard to find.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I found this....Fin and Feather Boats Inc.
Private Company, Headquarters Location
835 Lila St., Bartow, FL, United States
Primary SIC: Boat Building And Repairing, Primary NAICS: Boat Building
Description: Manufacturing: Boat Building And Repairing 


and this, no pic though. I emailed the guy and told him about this site, to try and sell it, if he hasnt sold it yet. http://www.everyboat.com/manufacturer/1080-fin-and-feather


----------



## pbr_streetgang (Feb 2, 2008)

I found that also but appears no one is home.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

They used to be around.....I'd almost forgot about them until I saw the post....
I think they have been out of production for a while....maybe 10+ years...Dave


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"could they be considered a microskiff?"

if it looks tippy it's a micro


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Need pictures and specs.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Need pictures and specs.


Found this...http://adcache.boattraderonline.com/6/6/0/91478160.htm

YEAR 1996   LENGTH FEET 16 
MAKE Fin And Feather   HULL TYPE FIBERGLASS/COMPOSITE 
MODEL Flats Boat   ENGINE TYPE SINGLE OUTBOARD 
PRICE $5,000.00   FUEL GAS 
LOCATION Heathrow, FL   CATEGORY Flats Boat 
CONTACT NUMBER (321) 377-9365   

DESCRIPTION 
1996 Fin And Feather Flats Boat, 16' 0'' Beautiful 16-foot Fin and Feather Flats Boat for sale. Perfect condition with 25hp Honda 4-stroke outboard with tilt trim, Minn Kota 40lb thrust trolling motor, polling platform with push pole included, Hummingbird depth/fish finder, livewell, AM/FM stereo, cooler and storage. You don't want to pass this one up!


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

I owned one w/a Honda 40 Jet on it and w/a 25hp it will be under powered...
It was a good micro but we had to do some work on it after we got it.


----------



## bobbybuckner (Aug 2, 2012)

I am selling mine in Corpus Christi, Tx
http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/3166693110.html


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have one. its a great boat and very stable,the hull slaps if there is the slightest ripple but it dosnt seem to spook the fish.
they have two hulls that i know of, one narrows in the back like mine and the other goes straight back like a flats boat and is a foot or so wider and they don't come up for sale often 
i check regularly


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[/img]  

gotta love the fin and feathers


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Check the threads in the Bragging Spot and you'll find some more info.  I also own one; good first little boat.  Mine polls great, is a little noiser than I would like (maybe on par with a Gheenoe) and I like having a small console with a finished liner.  Runs just fine with a 25hp motor.

AP


----------

